# Alternative to bleach for sterilizing



## Yellowdog (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm looking for an alternative to bleach for sterilizing my saws and tools after working with oak wilt (Ceratocystis fagacearum). 

The last class I took, the forester said he would no longer use bleach after damaging his chainsaws. He stated the heat and petroleum products on a chain aren't good for the fungus but I would still like to sterilize my saws between trees especially when using a pole saw that just has a blade. I have looked at industrial strength Lysol and products like Barbisol that have been used for years on fungi. 

Anyone have a solution? TIA


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 4, 2018)

There are some oxygen based sanitizers used in the brewing industry, where bacterial or fungal contamination is a huge problem. When I brewed at home I used a product called sani-clean in a spray bottle, but there are more powerful products out there.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 4, 2018)

I keep waiting for a tool manufacturing outfit to design loppers with detachable handles so the steel cutting blades can be heat sterilized, in a minute or two.

Are you listening Corona?

Jomoco


----------



## Leeroy (Jul 4, 2018)

Listerine? Originally used to sterilize surgical instruments.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Jul 6, 2018)

Zerotol.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 23, 2018)

We have used lysol. What about alcohol? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I was on vacation or trying to catch up after having been on vacation when this started, so misted the party the first time around...

A) There is not a lot of evidence that I have seen that suggests surgical sterilization is beneficial or necessary. I've seen comments from a top oak wilt researcher that it is of no benefit in preventing spread of that pathogen if you are pruning at the right time of year. I know I've seen similar comments about winter pruning for fire blight. I think verticillium might be one where it is beneficial?

B) Having said that, I still think at least cleaning tools is a simple prudence.

C) Rubbing alcohol, Lysol, bleach, etc... are all good. Simple Green isn't a sterilizer, but it does a great job cleaning. If you are aiming for truly sterilized tools, none of those alone will do it. It needs to be cleaned of all debris first, then cleaned (or really soaked long enough that if there are any spores, etc, left in the wood chips that they are killed)


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 24, 2018)

ATH said:


> I think I was on vacation or trying to catch up after having been on vacation when this started, so misted the party the first time around...
> 
> A) There is not a lot of evidence that I have seen that suggests surgical sterilization is beneficial or necessary. I've seen comments from a top oak wilt researcher that it is of no benefit in preventing spread of that pathogen if you are pruning at the right time of year. I know I've seen similar comments about winter pruning for fire blight. I think verticillium might be one where it is beneficial?
> 
> ...



I think the pathogen makes a big difference in whether or no to sterilize. Flaggig DED, sterilize, fireblight, sterilize, Black knot, sterilize. Oak wilt in a prone area, wait till dormant.
That being said I've heard of a lot of guys treating pruning cuts in Oak wilt areas with lack balsalm. As the world turns.....


----------



## CenterTree (Aug 30, 2019)

I know this is an older thread, but... This may work well? >>
*34% hydrogen peroxide.*


----------



## under_the_hill (Aug 30, 2019)

The thing I don't like about hydrogen peroxide is that it breaks down quickly, 30-45 days of peak effectiveness once opened from what I've read and that's just commonly available 3% concentration. If I'm storing something in a hot work truck, I want it to be stable. I personally use Lysol for my tools after I saw Blair Glenn in one of his videos use the same. Not sure if 30%+ hydrogen peroxide is even available to the public, not something I'd want in a hot truck.


----------



## uniballer (Sep 3, 2019)

What about Greenshield (heavily used in the greenhouse industry) or equivalents? Plenty of easily available cleaning products use the same active ingredients (quaternary ammonium disinfectants).


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Sep 17, 2019)

I add. Need oil to my saw oil and use Lysol in a. Spray bottle for my hand saws and pruning saws.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 28, 2019)

uniballer said:


> What about Greenshield (heavily used in the greenhouse industry) or equivalents? Plenty of easily available cleaning products use the same active ingredients (quaternary ammonium disinfectants).


I've used it in greenhouses but don't know about it on saws


----------



## sb47 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wood grain alcohol or plain old gas should kill most anything.


----------

